# Nosema contagious?



## ClementineO (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello,

I am wondering if Nosema is contagious?

I have three hives. I just opened them for the first time after a cold Canadian winter to put in some pollen patties, and noticed that 2 out of 3 seem to be infected with nosema. They are weak colonies, and I don't think they will make it. The third hives is healthy and strong.

I've done some research on the internet about nosema but it is unclear to me how contagious it is. Should I move the two infected hives away from my healthy hive?

Thanks,
Clementine


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

small clusters in the winter can't break cluster and take a bathroom break like a strong hive can, they can't leave the brood so they sometimes go to the bathroom in the hive, so you may not have Nosema at all.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I am wondering if Nosema is contagious?

Yes.

>I have three hives. I just opened them for the first time after a cold Canadian winter to put in some pollen patties, and noticed that 2 out of 3 seem to be infected with nosema.

Based on what evidence?

>I've done some research on the internet about nosema but it is unclear to me how contagious it is. Should I move the two infected hives away from my healthy hive?

Assuming they have Nosema (they may or may not) it is likely ceranae as it has pretty much displaced Nosema apis. Nosema ceranae spores die from cold.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I'd hold off on the paties until there is adequate flight weather.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

If the bees have dysentery, and it is Nosema, it will be Nosema apis. Nosema ceranae is a "dry" Nosema, it doesn't cause the bees to have dysentery. As soon as it is warm enough for you to be able to feed sugar syrup give the sick hives a quart of warm syrup. The syrup will aid the bees to clear their intestinal tract if the dysentery is caused by poor quality food or if it is Nosema apis.


----------



## ClementineO (Feb 26, 2016)

I think it is nosema (apis) because the symptoms I read about are: excessive yellow dysentery on the outside of the hive around the entrance, inability to fly and tons of dead bees in the hive. These two hives have all of the above. Unfortunately they are a friend's hives that I am babysitting over the winter & spring, so I don't have much information on what the strength of the colonies were like going into the winter etc. 

I am pretty sure neither of these colonies will survive as there seem to be only a couple hundred bees left alive in each hive, and they don't seem lively. I didn't open the hives fully, but as I was getting samples for a nosema test, I also noticed mould on the inside of the hive- which I believe is a sign of a dying colony?

My concern is that I have one healthy and vibrant hive beside these two sickly hives. If these two hives are suffering from nosema, would it be wise the move them to avoid infecting the healthy hive?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Tracheal mites would cause the same symptoms...


----------

